# Cleaning/Sterilizing Rocks



## Gordo33 (Oct 15, 2018)

What is the best method for cleaning and sterilizing Texas Holey rock. I just picked up 100# of used rock.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think there is a need to sterilize the rock unless you are concerned it was contaminated from another fish tank. If that is the case, use plain regular non-scented bleach added to enough water to cover the rocks and let soak for a couple hours. You want the bleach/water mix to feel slightly slippery. Thoroughly rinse afterwards with enough fresh water so there is no bleach odor left and either air dry for a few days or use Prime water conditioner in the suggested dosage to treat the volume of water the rocks are in.

Cleaning any debris or dust off the rocks can be done outside with a garden hose and nozzle if the weather is nice enough or indoors in a sink with a hose sprayer. If you do it in a sink, be careful any hard debris or loose pieces don't go down the drain and clog it up.

One fellow aquarist that used a lot of rock in his tanks took them to a DIY car wash and used the hose wand to rinse the rock in the back of his truck. He did recommend only using the rinse or clear option (no suds) and NOT placing the rocks directly on the concrete floor to avoid contamination with chemicals, oils, grease or soap.


----------



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

I clean mine by just rinsing them and brushing them with stiff brush. Could also run them through hot rinse in dishwasher after brush/rinse but I haven't felt that to be necessary. I've used river rock purchased at Home Depot. I don't use large amounts but I I were to I'd checkout landscaping business for rocks.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

I only ever clean them with hot water in the tub, along with a good scrub. I let them dry completely before putting in the tank. I do this with river rock I picked up from a nursery.


----------



## Gordo33 (Oct 15, 2018)

Deeda said:


> I don't think there is a need to sterilize the rock unless you are concerned it was contaminated from another fish tank. If that is the case, use plain regular non-scented bleach added to enough water to cover the rocks and let soak for a couple hours. .


Looks like I forgot an important fact. The rocks were in someone's tank I don't know. So I will be going the bleach route.
The car wash idea is intriguing but I'll stick to the tub and buckets .
Thanks


----------



## Gordo33 (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks to all who responded


----------

